# Build Quality of Apartments/Villas in Dubai



## aadil360 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi

I've been reading some absolute horror stories about the build quality of apartments and villas in Dubai, even in Developments by Emaar and Nakheel?

Anyone got any views on this?

What about maintenance fees? Are these high/low/fair? Is the money used for its intended purpose?

Anyone staying in the International City near the sewerage problem?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hmmm, seems you have a few bees in your bonnet...correct me if Im wrong 

I have seen some bad builds and seen some decent ones.
I guess it depends on what you are comparing them too I guess.

I personally think it is partly due to silly time frames put on building these places, so many jobs are rushed, plus in most cases it is unskilled labour building the homes/buildings etc.

Its not the case for all builds though, as I have seen some well built places too.
I find the lack of planning for infrastructure the most frustrating- seems to be the last thing built.

We don't pay maintenance fees here, but I have heard mixed stories about fees.
Some say they are high, others say they are reasonable, and are happy with what they get in return...maintained pools/communal areas such as parks etc.
So I guess it depends what you get for the money.

I dont live in IC, and again have heard good and bad about the place.
I have a friend who lives there and is really happy...they dont get the bad smell (due to where apartment is, and others hate the place, not only for the smells, but is further out of town, and hs not a lot near it (except for Dragonmart)


----------

